# Au Sable River Steelhead Preservation Project



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

sweet


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Slodrift said:


> Ok maybe the jumping part was a stretch, more like crawling.....:lol:



That would be worth selling my 'own tickets' to see also. :lol:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

wyldkat49766 said:


> That would be worth selling my 'own tickets' to see also. :lol:


It would not be a pretty site, trust me....

The paper work is on it's way too the state, guaranteed delivery by noon tomorrow, now we wait....


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Slodrift said:


> It would not be a pretty site, trust me....
> 
> The paper work is on it's way too the state, guaranteed delivery by noon tomorrow, now we wait....



But thats the POINT. :lol::lol::lol:


I just might have to go out and buy some hula hoops now.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

2nd page?? Oh no it cant be there. Can we get this stickied at least pretty plz..


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

What else is needed yet for this?

I know I am bringing the paper/foam plates.

Someone else is bringing cups.

Shawn??


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Same here Shawn. If anything else is needed send me a PM.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i will be attending with 2 or possibly 3.... 3rd cant decide if ya need us to bring something dont hesitate to ask we would be more tha happy to help out


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

We could use some plastic utensils,(spoons and forks) hot dog and hamburg buns, napkins and garbage bags if someone wants to volunteer those items. I will get the punch, hot coco and coffee, Lynn is getting the condiments and cheese but if someone wants to donate some of those things that would be a big help also but if not they will be taken care of.

I have Wyldkat down for p.plates, hbt for cups and 4lbtest for the coffee maker.....

If anyone would like to volunteer to get any of the above that would be great but if not they will be taken care of.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I will grab some trash bags when I get the plates from GFS this week.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I will grab some trash bags when I get the plates from GFS this week.


Thank You!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll be bringing that big pot of soup or chili or something warming...and any bowls & spoons & condiments that go with it.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i seriously have all the potatos you want.. i can bring 100 lbs easy for the outing...im gonna bring em any way to give away they will rot so even for seed taters let me know if any one wanted more


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

walleyeman2006 said:


> i seriously have all the potatos you want.. i can bring 100 lbs easy for the outing...im gonna bring em any way to give away they will rot so even for seed taters let me know if any one wanted more


I would LOVE some for seed.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll add the utensils and napkins to my list. If we come up short on anything else a couple of us can go to Glens and pick it up.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> I'll be bringing that big pot of soup or chili or something warming...and any bowls & spoons & condiments that go with it.


I'm sooo looking forward to that,  Thanks......



hbt said:


> I'll add the utensils and napkins to my list. If we come up short on anything else a couple of us can go to Glens and pick it up.


I'll scratch the two off the list, Thanks....


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Shawn, are you still figuring service for 100?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

hbt said:


> Shawn, are you still figuring service for 100?


I think a lot will depend on the weather but 100 would be a good number to start with, like you said we can always run and get more if needed. If the weather cooperates I wouldn't be surprised to see more......


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, for all those who will be in Oscoda on the 17th, we are getting the tent, tables and chairs that morning and will be putting the tent up at 1pm, if your in the area and would like to lend a hand it would be appreciated.

We are going to need people to help control the traffic and tell people where to park through out the day on the 18th also.

We will need people to keep the coffee and punch flowing, wipe down tables, keep the condiment containers full, all that good stuff......

Oh yeah, I also posted this in the Outing Forum with a link to this thread.....

One other thing I need to get an idea of is kids, how many plan to bring their kids and what ages are they, we will have some games for them and I want to make sure every kid gets a prize whether they win a game or not.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Slodrift said:


> Ok, for all those who will be in Oscoda on the 17th, we are getting the tent, tables and chairs that morning and will be putting the tent up at 1pm, if your in the area and would like to lend a hand it would be appreciated.
> 
> We are going to need people to help control the traffic and tell people where to park through out the day on the 18th also.
> 
> ...


Planning on being there from early fri.-sun.,depending on work(will let you know for sure thurs.night). Will help out with whatever I can. Just as long as I can get some fishing and rat shooting in.:smile-mad


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

what kinda rat shooting???


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I know of quite a few steelie fisherman that act like kids :lol::lol:. Me for one (according to the wife anyway ), so be conservative on the age limit.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

jmckeon said:


> what kinda rat shooting???


The flying kind......:lol:

Here's a link....http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=282676

These birds eat a ton of fish and we patrol the river to keep them off the Steelhead Plants.....


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmm what if one gets 'snagged' while casting................ Im just saying..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

hbt said:


> I know of quite a few steelie fisherman that act like kids :lol::lol:. Me for one (according to the wife anyway ), so be conservative on the age limit.


Ahhhh, I think the old saying go's like this; "Growing old is manditory, growing up is not!" :woohoo1: :evilsmile


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Slodrift said:


> Ok, for all those who will be in Oscoda on the 17th, we are getting the tent, tables and chairs that morning and will be putting the tent up at 1pm, if your in the area and would like to lend a hand it would be appreciated.
> 
> We are going to need people to help control the traffic and tell people where to park through out the day on the 18th also.
> 
> ...



I will have to be somewhere where I can put down a chair and sit when needed to rest my leg. Getting it scoped about 2 weeks after this event. So Ill prob be guarding the food. 

Son is 10 going on 15.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

I can help out on both days if need be. Was supposed to be out of town but plans changed yesterday. Let me know what ya need. I can make coffee too. I know how to run things (vacuum, dishwasher,washing machine)lol I live close so no problems being there early.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Heck! I'm just hoping I can stop by. I still am lucky to be working and that Saturday is one of my important days to work. 

We shall see. It's probably on this thread somewhere, but how long does this run till?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> It's probably on this thread somewhere, but how long does this run till?


Til the last person leaves, no set end time......


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe you should set a time to wrap things up Shawn. That way I'll know how long I will have the river to myself :evil::evil:.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> but how long does this run till?


walleye harrassment begins at dark so... Till then anyways:lol:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Ron Matthews said:


> walleye harrassment begins at dark so... Till then anyways:lol:


Yeah, get your Rainbow Trout Rapala's out and feed them Walleye some treble hooks......


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

YEEE-HA!:rant:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I have the license number and I'm on my way to the printers shop......:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Slodrift said:


> I have the license number and I'm on my way to the printers shop......:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


Fantastic! Now, you don't have to keep all those raffle prizes you worked so hard to collect! :evilsmile


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> Fantastic! Now, you don't have to keep all those raffle prizes you worked so hard to collect! :evilsmile


Ohhh the plans I had, eating at all those restaurants, fishing with all new gear, sitting in the Jacuzzi at the Hotel after a long day of golf and canoeing down the river this summer, oh well.......:lol::lol::lol::lol:

The printers are putting a rush on the tickets and said they should be ready this afternoon, they were starting on them before I left......

I also stopped at the Court House and The AuSable River Steelhead Preservation Association is now registered with the state as a business, I have the info and hope to eventually have it registered as a non-profit group, there's a ton of hoops to jump through for that.

For those interested the Golf outing is at Red Hawk Country Club & Golf Course, I personally have never been there but have been told it is a very nice course. That will go with the overnight stay in a Jacuzzi room at Days Inn of Tawas.

I also have picked up a couple more Reels and gift certificates from tackle shop and resturaunts. Miller Beer has donated a mirror and I believe Anheuser-Busch is going to as well.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Raffle tickets will be for sale on Friday April 10.
Any early birds this weekend can purchase them at the River Store.

Looks like we have a party:coolgleam

Birds have been spotted as of today, And will be getting thick FAST! 
If everyone could do a little bit to help All could benefit the rewards...
See You Saturday


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Flint River Valley Steelheaders, they have decided to make a donation of $750 to the Cormorant Harassment Project. This is a big deal folks.... I would like to say Thank You! to them and I'm looking forward to meeting some of their people at the outing.

I would also like to thank Kelly for working to get that donation......Thank YOU!
__________________


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

who exactly selling the raffle tickets???


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

jmckeon said:


> who exactly selling the raffle tickets???


If you mean where can you buy them, you can buy them at The AuSable River Store from Lynn, as well as from Kelly, Ron, Herb and myself right now. They will also be available at the outing til the time of the drawing.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Can we purchase them from you now, and pay at the outing?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> Can we purchase them from you now, and pay at the outing?


I'm sorry but that's not an option.....That's not me saying that it's the state, we have strick guidlines we have to follow.
If your worried about us running out don't I will make sure there are plenty of tickets available for sale at the outing.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I picked up 250 9 inch heavy weight paper plates today.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

jmckeon said:


> who exactly selling the raffle tickets???



Yeah Shawn, how is it done for those that are not going to be there?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, after further review here's what we can do, if you plan to attend and know how many tickets you plan to buy you can shoot me a PM or call and I will set the tickets aside for you, they can't be mailed or filled out til they are payed for but I can hold some for you. If you would like to buy tickets and can't attend the outing, call me, and we can work something out, my number is on the bottom of the flier. I will be in the Clio/Flint area tomorrow for dinner with the family and we could meet up in the evening or something and get you some tickets......


----------

